# Hardened Brake Pads?



## coopdad (Apr 11, 2012)

I was wondering if there were any magic potions to soften rock hard brake pads.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 11, 2012)

Just get new ones-Kool stop pads  are much better than the old ones, and drop right into most vintage holders:
http://www.koolstop.com/english/rim_pads.html


----------

